# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA BLANCA ORGÁNICA 2014

## ipex

Especialización: Como Producir,Procesar y Exportar CHIA BLANCA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN  A EEUU , CHINA Y JAPON 2015 Lugar: Universidad Agraria la Molina "Sala de Idiomas" Día: Sábado 10 de enero 
Informes: Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores info@ipexperu.org
Telfs.: 639-7172 / 9835-82440 / 9963-99096
Inversión: Publico en General S/300.00 Alumnos: S/250.00 Cta 1932067130-0-00 BCP chias nuevas.jpgTemas similares: Especialización :CHIA Y QUINUA ORGÁNICA  2014 II ESPECIALIZACION EN CHIA Y QUINUA ORGANICA 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL  DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 IV ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA 2014

----------

